# Blue Tongue Skink Overgrown Rock Background Build



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Picked up a 4x2x2 viv on Sunday for the blue tongue skink I am collecting at Doncaster IHS show on the 22nd June, and have decided to have a go at customising it for the little guy.
So here's the plan:








To do this I decided to use three Celotex sheets (1200x450x50mm), the background and sides required two sheets and the third sheet will be used to create the basking platform, some fake rocks and the starting point for the cool hide (which will then be covered by mesh, then using papermache or something similar I'll create roots attached to that). So yesterday was spent carving the foam and attaching it to the viv. 

















As you can see we used a very high tech method of sticking to background down...

























Then we stuck the side panels in weighted them down and waited overnight for the glue to dry, which left us with this to begin grouting this morning









So basically this morning we've just coated the background with the base layer of grout and will hopefully do a second layer this afternoon once the base layer has dried fully.

























Got plenty of little sample pots of paint to mix into the grout to build up colours as we add layers, will be aiming for five layers of grout then add detail to the rocks using paint and maybe mix in some sand to give texture


----------



## saisaac (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking good so far. The walls are going to be purely for decoration since they aren't climbers, but it is looking good so far. Are you planning on making the hide and basking area separate? Mine tend to like their hides fairly snug. Which species/subspecies are you getting?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

saisaac said:


> Looking good so far. The walls are going to be purely for decoration since they aren't climbers, but it is looking good so far. Are you planning on making the hide and basking area separate? Mine tend to like their hides fairly snug. Which species/subspecies are you getting?


Yeah the hide and basking spot are seperate, don't worry I'm going to make sure they're nice and snug for the little guy  I'm getting an Indonesian blue tongue skink.
Just finished the fourth layer of grout so will set to work on the hides and basking spot next then go back over the background with paint etc


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

I've just spent the last two days grouting the background, so with the fourth layer of grout on its time to start installing the platform and cold hide which I'll be doing today. So far I've just been working on the platform. 
So cut the platform to size, created two fake rocks to support the front and a triangle to support the back. Put them roughly in place









Then sealed the fake rocks and triangle in place

















Then added the first layer of grout

















So whilst waiting for that to dry I've made this post and sorted the wiring out fur the roof


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Gotten a lot done since my last post.
Begun work on the cool hide and added more layer of grout to the supports nd platform

































Once I'd gotten a good three layers on each I cut the mesh frame to support the expanding foam over the cool hide and packed it out with newspaper

















Then began work with the expanding foam, I actually ran out half way through and had to pop to Wickes to get another can









































This stuff really expands! I've had to saw the top off as it was protruding over the top of the viv









Now that's all done I really haven't got that much left to do, I'm going to wait a couple of hours until I'm sure the expanding foam is dried fully then add my final layer of grout over the background and expanding foam, after that the only thing left to do is highlight some areas with paint, add substrate, decor and it's done!


----------



## saisaac (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking great! I am not patient enough and a little to obessive about rearranging to do something as cool and permanent as this! You are going to love having a bluey and from the looks of it the bluey is going to love having you as its owner.

Can you get into the hide to get the skink out and to clean out the substrate periodically? How big is that opening? It looks pretty small, but they can fit in surprisingly small holes even when they are big fat adults.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

saisaac said:


> Looking great! I am not patient enough and a little to obessive about rearranging to do something as cool and permanent as this! You are going to love having a bluey and from the looks of it the bluey is going to love having you as its owner.
> 
> Can you get into the hide to get the skink out and to clean out the substrate periodically? How big is that opening? It looks pretty small, but they can fit in surprisingly small holes even when they are big fat adults.


Thank you  I am very very excited to get the little guy, I've wanted one since I handled one at a petting zoo for my seventh birthday haha
The opening is around 6 inches, so wide enough for me to reach in when it comes the cleaning out. Got tonnes more done today so I'll make a post with pictures later


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay so since my last post I've actually completed the build!
Once the expanding foam had dried I covered the whole background in a final layer of grout, this time I made sure it was a very dark grey and made the grout rather thick.

















Then left it to dry overnight, this is what it looked like dry









Then dry brushed a lighter grey over the rocks to add some depth

















Then onto painting a base layer for the tree

















Whilst waiting for that to dry I pinned the thermostat wire in place so it's intertwined with the rocks and doesn't stand out too much


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

The next day once everything was dry I begun adding the finishing touches 
I covered the tree in waterproof PVA then sprinkled on eco earth and dry sphagnum moss









Then popped in some sheet moss to see where it would look best









Added substrate, a sand/soil mix, and stuck some moss into the crevices in the rocks

















Then just popped the top back on and lifted the whole thing up onto my desk

























And voila! Finished  I hope you've enjoyed looking through this thread as much as I have enjoyed building it! In fact I enjoyed it so much I am thinking of building custom background to then sell on, they could be made to fit any size viv and can include things like feeding ledges, hides, built in planters, basking platforms or whatever you want really. They can be based on the rock background I've built here or can build one to your preference/specifications in a variety of colours or textures. Can even make free standing hides, basking platforms or magnetic feeding ledges. Orders would have a one week build time or up to two weeks for complex builds, they would have to be collected or couriered as most would be too big to post. PM me for more information


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

looks very nice....well done:2thumb:


----------



## saisaac (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks great. Update with your new skink?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

